# Apple Pecan Wild Rice...+ Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Sep 22, 2002)

APPLE-PECAN WILD RICE 

Serves: 4 (Makes 2 cups) 
Source: The New Family Cookbook for People with Diabetes 

- 1/2 cup uncooked wild rice 
- 1 small onion, very thinly sliced 
- 2 teaspoons margarine 
- 1 cup unsweetened apple juice 
- 1 cup homemade chicken broth, or canned reduced-sodium chicken broth 
- 1/4 teaspoon salt (optional) 
- 1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
- 1 apple, cored and cut in 1/4-inch dice 
- 1 tablespoon chopped pecans (optional) 

DIRECTIONS 

Wash the rice in cold water and drain well. Saute the 
onion in the margarine in a medium saucepan until tender, 
about 5 minutes. 

Add the rice; cook and stir 1 minute. Add the juice, broth, 
salt if desired, and cinnamon. Bring to a boil; reduce the 
heat. Cover and simmer until the rice is tender and most of 
the liquid is absorbed, about 45 minutes. 

Stir in the apple; cover and let stand 5 minutes. Drain off 
any excess liquid before serving. Sprinkle with chopped 
pecans, if desired. 

Nutritional Information Per Serving: (1/2 cup) Calories: 154, Fat: 3g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Sodium: 53mg, Carbohydrate: 30g, Dietary Fiber: 3g, Sugars: 13g, Protein: 4g ++++ Diabetic Exchanges: 1 Starch, 1 Fruit


----------

